# It's just getting worse



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

ok, i've had IBS for 5 years since i was 10, back then i could eat anything i wanted and have a light stomach and i was fine. however, now i have had to cut my diet down drastically, i can hardly eat anything and i'm even getting stomach aches and having to go desperately when i've eaten a meal that i've been 100% safe with before, and its really getting me down. and if it's just going to get worse, how bad is it gonna be when 20? or 30? why is it getting worse?H


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

IBS kinda goes in flares w/me. It will flare up for no apparent reason for a few months, and then it will cool off and it'll be controlled with diet. But don't think that it will just keep getting worse and worse.


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi i understand how hard it is to not be able to eat all u want and when everyone around you eats what they want it makes it harder but hopefully it will start to get better soon and maybe as you get older youll find new things whitch will help you feel better to hope this helped and you start to feel better


----------



## 19256 (Oct 19, 2005)

I understand what your going threw i had IBS for about 3 years and its like all i can eat is barely anything and when i eat that i still get bad pain and have to go are i cant go.. i hate it so much wacthing people eat pizza and all that good stuff i cant even go out to eat because i would look at the menu and i wouldnt be able to eat anything on it.. it stinks but just remember your not the only one you are never alone on this,,


----------

